# Biografie Helene Fischer



## Mara.R (25 Juli 2014)

Es soll demnächst eine Biografie über Helene rauskommen.
Diese kann man sogar schon vorbestellen.


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Juli 2014)

Man soll die Kuh so lag melken, wie sie Milch gibt


----------



## Death Row (25 Juli 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Man soll die Kuh so lag melken, wie sie Milch gibt



Nun ich kenne jemanden hier, der das bestellen wird (ich nicht)


----------



## Mara.R (25 Juli 2014)

jeder hat eonen eigenen geschmack, und zahlen sprechen ja bekanntlich für sich


----------



## Mara.R (25 Juli 2014)

ach und sogar ein notenbuch, für die musiker unter uns


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Juli 2014)

Naja wahrscheinlich lesenswerter als die von Micaela Schäfer oder Bumm-Bumm-Boris


----------



## Death Row (25 Juli 2014)

Ich kenne zB auch jemanden, der die Biografie von LaFee besitzt


----------



## redfive (25 Juli 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich kenne zB auch jemanden, der die Biografie von LaFee besitzt



2 Din-A4-Seiten?


----------



## wertigeR (25 Juli 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Man soll die Kuh so lag melken, wie sie Milch gibt



apropro ''melken''


----------



## Hehnii (26 Juli 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Man soll die Kuh so lag melken, wie sie Milch gibt



Da fällt mir spontan noch einer ein: 

Man soll das Eisen schmieden so lange es heiß ist.


----------



## stuftuf (26 Juli 2014)

Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht


----------



## pyromanikus (7 Aug. 2014)

wer will das denn haben? atemlos nervt einfach nur noch


----------

